# Why $300?



## jbuch1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Zero Bids says enough to me.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Based on style, the quality of the tying and hook selection, we believe it to be pre-WWII

I think this is why.  I found this and there is a bunch more stuff about her.  She was quite famous from what I have read so far.  http://www.streamerfliesbygraywolf.com/id64.html buying something like this is deffinately a collectors piece and would be more for investment purposes imo. awesome looking fly, looks kind of like a peacock. very cool!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

c'mon Tom, 

it is just like those unopened star wars figures in your closet


That is a piece of artwork though. Nice!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> c'mon Tom,
> 
> it is just like those unopened star wars figures in your closet
> 
> ...


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Man.......I would be a millionaire if I still had all the starwars toys I had as a kid. I had an original X-wing fighter I threw off a cliff into a lake just to see if it would fly. If I only knew. Nice lookin fly BTW!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

For the record I have no starwars figures. [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> For the record I have no starwars figures.  [smiley=finger.gif]


\

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

> For the record I have no starwars figures.


JUST TOYS IN THE ATTIC ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
Jim


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> c'mon Tom,
> 
> it is just like those unopened star wars figures in your closet


What else does Tom have in the closet? LOL


----------

